# HEATH TO BE SNIPPED !!



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Heath is now six months old and is going to be snipped or neutered (as we euphemistically refer to castration on this forum, LOL !)next Tuesday. I ordered a bite-not collar from dog.com, and hope he will be able to use it instead of the awful E collar.

The "snipper" is our newly minted young vet, who used to be my daughter's high school classmate and friend. I'm afraid to ask if she's done this before! But she went to one of the best vet schools in the country, so hopefully is a pro already. I called the office and asked the price~~can you believe it~~the answer was $469, for a 7 lb puppy!! :brick: I didn't see that one coming! *

*I'm not too worried about the Heathbar. He is such a sturdy little guy, so adaptable, so expecting he'll have a smooth recovery. He's already starting to lift his leg, hump Biscuit (very comical, because he doesn't really know how to do it, he humps his back) and growl at other dogs~~which is all very funny cause he's just still this cute little puppy. So guess it's time.

I've been so busy planning my daughter's wedding that I've totally stopped taking pix of Heath & Biscuit. . .will have to take some soon. They are having a wonderful time as brothers. I love having 2 Havs. . .*


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wishing Heath a quick recovery. I'd love to see pictures when you have time. Sounds like they are just doing wonderful together.
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Good luck and speedy recovery for Heath. I will be following your post, we will be behind you in a couple of months.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

$469 for a simple neuter??? That seems ridiculously high, even for California. I would call around just to check price at other vets and ask why it is so high for such a routine procedure. Just my opinion.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Awww, poor Heath! Hope all goes well on Tuesday, he'll be so happy to see you when you pick him up.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amy,
Hope Heath's snip goes well.
When Chico was neutered, we hardly noticed a difference. The recovery was easy. We didn't need any special collar.
When Cali was spayed a year ago, all she needed was a onesie. She recovered very easily.

Sounds like you are well prepared with the bite-not collar.
The cost seems a little high, but you are in a pricey area of the country. 

Now, about your daughter's wedding, have fun with all the activities and planning. And we really want to see pictures!
Are your "boys" going to be part of the ceremony?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wishing Heath a healthy and speedy healing and recovery!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Best wishes Heath!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Speedy recovery Heath! PS: I have never heard of a pricey routine neuter procedure like this. Are they suturing with a gold thread and embellish the wound with Swarovski stones?!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Heath.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Speedy recovery Heath! PS: I have never heard of a pricey routine neuter procedure like this. Are they suturing with a gold thread and embellish the wound with Swarovski stones?!


ound:

(Good point, though!)


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Best wishes Heath  Finnegan is right behind you


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Hugs and kisses to Heathy for a quick recovery!!

Have you seen any of the threads on this forum that have put onsies on their boys to keep them from messing with their stitches. I was so naive that I didn't do anything and Max assumed life as usual from the beginning. Whew! 

I look forward to new pictures! Especially Bisquit, my Cooper lookalike! I'm letting Cooper's hair grow out. I can't wait to see those ears grow. Cooper was all matted as a rescue puppy, so they had to shave him, but to cut those ears so short! ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope Heath does well in surgery and recovers quickly - though not TOO quickly. 

Maryam, that's a normal price here in NYC! I paid close to $600 for Kubrick's neuter including one tooth removal. Living in the bay area is almost as expensive as NYC so I'm not surprised with how much Heath's neuter will be.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:jaw:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Whew! It cost $175 to have Tucker neutered here. I thought that was bad!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I can't believe my Heathbar has grown up so fast!!! 469 is high even for boston. we paid 175 for Jasper and 250 for Cash just one year later...so who knows maybe 2 years after that it is 450...Crazy. I'll be thinking of you both on Tuesday.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, it's that time already!? 
They grow up sooo fast 
Good luck on Heath's neuter.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*

It's so nice to hear from you all, my wonderful Forum friends! I love this forum! :hug:

I was wondering about the onesie~~but how do they go to the bathroom?
Don't you have to take it on and off? I was thinking the collar might just be easier. I remember Biscuit had his E collar on for 10 days because he would not leave that incision alone. But he didn't mind, and used the E collar as a scoop to scoop up his toys~~funny !

Re the cost: Hilarious~~I will ask for Swarovski crystals for sure! How about a diamond belly button pierce for Heath too? LOL! Seriously, I live in the most insanely expensive county, Marin County. It is right up there with New York City. But in NYC at least you get some value. I've been going to this same vet hospital for 35 yrs and it is so run-down and funky you wouldn't believe it.

And speaking of the wedding, it is going to be essentially a big barbeque buffet at a roadhouse, I just did my budget , and it's approaching a figure you wouldn't even believe. In this economy! I know I could have a gorgeous country club wedding with all the bells and whistles in other parts of the country for half that. . .Gotta win the lottery. . .

I will update you Tuesday and hopefully have some pix! 
*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, Heath is six months old already? Time flies.
Wishing him an easy surgery and a quick recovery.


----------



## Furley's Mom (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Amy, 

Furley is getting neutered on Friday ... I just looked up the bite not collar on dog.com. I have never seen/heard of them before and I totally need to order one asap!!

Out of curiousity what size did you get? Furley is also 7 lbs

Thanks!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Furley's mom, welcome to the Forum. If you'd like to meet more Havs/owners in your area, check this thread out http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7645&highlight=paw-ty
:focus:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Furley's Mom~~I got the smallest size, for dogs under 10 lbs. I think it is 3 1/2 inches wide (the length from base of ear to shoulder blade, approx). I'm a bit annoyed with their service. I ordered several days ago & paid for 2nd day air, but it hasn't arrived yet. Good luck with Furley's surgery! You can post on this thread and Heath and Furley can be twin castratos! ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*HEATH IS SIX MONTHS OLD !*

*OK, so I finally took some pix tonite of Biscuit and Heath. Sorry they are the same old boring backgrounds in my family room/kitchen, but that's where we mostly hang out. Heath is actually a skinny guy, but he has that huge fur (hair) coat! It is so luxuriant. Luckily it NEVER matts! But I imagine it will when he starts blowing coat.

His little personality could not be better. Easy, breezy Heath. He is naughty at times. Today DH took him for a walk and he jumped into some wild animal poo (deer?) and ate it. When they got home I literally washed his mouth out with shampoo and gave him an entire front end bath. So disgusting. No kisses for awhile, ugh!

We do think he's a very handsome and unusual boy, and his gold color is holding so far. Doesn't he have the cutest little Hav smile and direct gaze? He is very smart and always wants to please.

I forgot to mention this one thing Heath does that seems so unusual to us. He has done it from day one. Whenever you pick him up, or he is happy, he goes HMMMMM. It is sort of like the noise a guinea pig or hamster makes~~hilarious. It is so expressive. Does anyone else's puppy make that sound? It is strange and also, to us, really cute. Such a happy boy!

Sorry Biscuit doesn't look his best. His one eye tears and stains terribly and we are going to the vet when I take Heath in for his snip, to see if Biscuit's tear duct can be unclogged. Not sure what the problem is when one eye tears, as there's no infection.*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Aww they look so cute together! Heath is just beautiful, Amy.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Lina. We are the latebirds, as usual.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're cuties!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awww, they are SO cute! I think Heath looks like a tough boy and he'll be fine with the snip/snip! We were quoted about $450 for Gucci with all the bloodwork, etc., it is more of an animal hospital than a vet, with 6 vets on staff, so I don't know if that is why the high cost??

Oh...Gucci does have a purrrr sound that she does, I do think it is more of a pleasure sound because when she's not happy about something she has the huff-sigh sound. lol very expressive.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

They are just too cute Amy!

Good luck to Heath on Tuesday. Wishing him a fast and easy recovery!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Heath is getting to be such a big boy. Love his coloring. They're both such handsome boys. Good luck with your surgery Heath.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Kara~~I haven't seen you posting much & it's good to hear from you! Yes, Heath IS a tough guy, nothing phases him. Biscuit is much more sensitive. We could do a whole thread on the different sounds that Havs make. . .


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Amy, both your boys are very handsome....... love the pictures of them together.
Good Luck to Heath on Tuesday and a very speedy recovery. He will look adorable in a onesie.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi ya-
I am a newbie....
Was wondering what about a baby diaper to prevent getting at the stitches???
I am trying to decide on when to take Harry for his neut, and am afraid to wait too long since I don't want the bad hormones coming in....yet don't want to hurt his bone development either...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What handsome boys. I'll be curious to hear what you find out about Biscuit's tear duct, as Posh also tears and blinks more on one side...

I'm sure Heath will be just fine.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Amy, great pictures. You have 2 very handsome boys. Let us know how Heath does tomorrow. I am sure he will be just fine!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck Heath! Get well soon :hug:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Amy is today the day ???? Keep us updated on Heath (please).


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thinking about Heath today - hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Today is the day! Thank you for even remembering, you guys, that is so sweet!!!

Just dropped the Heathbar off. Also took Biscuit & Biscuit had a really thorough eye exam. With special lights and drops. It appears his ducts are congenitally narrow and there's a bit of conjunctivitis in the one eye that's been tearing for so long. So he is on antibiotics w/steroids for a week.

Update later!

Oh welcome, Sam! I don't know about your puppy but Heath would tear off a baby diaper in about 10 seconds flat, LOL. I waited til 6 mos, but he was already having some bad behaviors: mounting, growling & aggressive w/other dogs on the trail, so perhaps I should have done it 2 wks ago. I wouldn't wait longer than 6 mos.....


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*POOR DRUNKEN LITTLE HEATH*

*[ Poor little Heathbug. He is SO out of it. Looks at me with eyes that don't see. The vet (DD's friend) said everything went fine. They also did routine bloodwork to look for any genetic diseases that haven't shown up yet. He passed with flying colors. I'm sure tomorrow he will feel better. I'll update in a day or two! Thanks for your interest and support. :grouphug:*


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Amy, glad to hear he is home. Dugan was drunk and groggy the night he came home too. By the time he woke up the next morning, he was back to normal. I hope he is up to his old tricks by the morning. Give him lots of love tonight.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, that's good to know, Karen. I honestly don't recall Biscuit being this groggy, but I may have blocked it out. Thanks!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad Heath is doing well. I didn't have any problems with Kodi whe he was neutered. He didn't even act like anything was done. Shelby was a drama queen and immediately went for her stitches.

Amy, Heath reminds me of Kodi - simikar color and that "big hair". He's really cute.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, glad to hear that Heath is back with you and the surgery went well! I hope he'll feel better in the morning. Kubrick was also REALLY groggy and miserable, though his misery lasted 48 hours. After that he was 100% okay.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking in on Heath. Glad he is home and surgery went well.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

So glad to hear Heath's surgery went well. I'm sure he'll be feeling better in a few days.
How is Biscuit's tear duct? Pls. let us know how it went??
:hug: to Heath and Biscuit


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad this is behind you and Heath. I am sure soon he will be back to his normal self. Thanks for the update and will be "listening" for more.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hope Heath is feeling better today. Pablo came jogging out of the room to greet me right after he woke up. I wish he would have been groggy for a couple of days


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just checking in on Heathbar... glad he is home and hope he less stoned today.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*AWESOME BITE-NOT COLLAR*

*The Heathbar is much better today. He doesn't seem miserable and wants to play, though I am making him lay low in the ex-pen. Don't want him to stress his incision chasing and running up and down the stairs for a couple of days.

A huge improvement is that this morning I took off the E cone and put on the Bite-Not Collar. It fits perfectly and he can see, play etc. so much better. I'll post a pic later. Here's the link; I ordered the smallest size, the 3 1/2 inch and it fits him perfectly. I just had to cut off the end of the long strap that goes behind the shoulder and under the belly.

* http://www.dog.com/item/bite-not-collar/


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Amy, I am glad to hear that Heath is doing well today. The worst part is trying to slow them down.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad to hear he is feeling better (and no cone) That collar is great!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh Horray Heath(bar)....what a little trooper. Glad to hear today is going much better.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy,

I am so glad the Health is recovering from his surgery and everything went smoothly.
We want to see pictures.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> * I called the office and asked the price~~can you believe it~~the answer was $469, [/COLOR][/FONT]*


Okay I really hate to tell you this Amy but I had Zoe fixed a while back month or so ago and to have the surgery and a round of flea stuff for one month was $112.00 I think I would have to check around.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

oops sorry guess I should have read all the way thru the post....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Where are the pictures? You saiddddddddddddddddddddddd you would post them.....

I am sooooooooooooooo glad Heath is getting better!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh I am so glad Heathy is doing so well. I love the bitenot collar. With both boys it was like letting all of us out of jail. and I had no issue using it for the the whole 10 days... and it looks kind of sporty-- like a turtle neck! (pictures please)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to read you had Heath neutered and that he is home and doing well today. That seems to be a great hurdle to get over and it should be smooth sailing now! Yippee! Loved your photos of Heath and Biscuit Amy! They are adorable together and that little Heath is just as cute as hav puppies come! I love his coloring and his cute round face!:kiss:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*HEATH UPDATE: FIRST DAY AS A CASTRATO !*

:grouphug:
*THANKS SO MUCH FOR ALL OF YOUR SWEET AND CARING POSTS. So here's a little post-op report and some photos. He has been a very cheerful boy today, but then every so often just passes out and SNORES (never before has he snored). His plumbing isn't quite working yet~~guess he is still numb/traumatized in that general area. I won't give you any further details.  He is ravenous and wants to play hard with Biscuit, but is locked up mostly in the ex-pen. . .

The pix show: 1. the proud happy dog in his jaunty bite-not collar. This is the BEST MONEY I've ever spent on a dog. Liberated from that medieval e-collar. Missy, you are right, he looks quite the little rake, right out of GQ.

2. Heath passed out snoring on his Skinneez fox (his prezzy for getting snipped)

3. Playing with his Skinneez fox and

4. Please, Mommy, may I get out of jail and go play with Biscuit???

I must say, his incision looks nasty and big. I feel sorry for him! *


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Skineez Toys*

As shown in the previous pix, the Skineez fox is an amazing toy that my dogs went berserk over when I gave the squirrel and fox to them the other night, before Heath's surgery. I had heard them recommended here and finally ordered them. They chase them, play tug of war with them, run in tandem with them, throw them in the air, then lie down and sleep with them. Here's a link:
http://www.kingwholesale.com/Shopping/Itemlist.cfm?Id=7864


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwwww, sweet little boy. Makes me want to jump through and give him a great big hug !!! What gorgeous coloring he has. How long do you have to keep them quiet ? I can just hear a whole lot of coyote howling at this house when it comes time for Bentley. Glad to see Heath up and about and looking as handsome as ever.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

What a sweetie! Glad to see Heath is almost back to his young self! Thanks for the Skineez link. Sophie LOVES her skunk and I need to get her more. With all her other squeakie toys she has been able to get out most of the stuffing and the squeakers!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww such a sweet face, hope he recovers quick and is tugging like crazy with his new fox.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He is so cute and his coloring is beautiful! I hope he's feeling well, seems like the hard part is keeping them calm!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sharlene, to answer your question, I'm thinking I just need to keep him quiet for another day or two. He and Biscuit really want to play and roll around hard and I know that will stress his incision. But I'm letting him out of the ex-pen for brief periods , supervised.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amy,

Glad to see that Heath is up and about and doing well.
He is so adorable. I love his shaggy look and of course, his coloring is fantastic.
I'm sure he and Biscuit will be having their usual RLHs in a week or so.
That collar is fantastic. 

Thanks for the darling pix that put a smile on my face.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

heathy is looking quite dashing and caramel like. what a handsome boy!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Heath is one pretty Hav! Love the color and the beautiful expression on his face! Thank you so much for posting the pictures. The collar looks great!

Did the collar take very long to arrive when you ordered it? 

Oh! The squirrel, fox toys without the stuffing. Dexter loves his fox! This is the one he whimpers with when he plays with it.

Is the incision nice and clean? Pink? No drainage? When did he pee last?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Hello Furley's Mom:  Today is Furley's big day to be snipped, right? I hope it goes well! Please update us .

Heath has bounced back nicely. Keeping him not as active is a challenge. He wants to run, jump, chase, play, but the vet says 4 more days of the quiet life. On his leash walk yesterday he was bursting to run.

Heath weighed 9.9 lbs at the vet's! OMG, another huge Hav. How does this always happen to me? Biscuit weighed 17.5 lbs. He is rock solid. Egads!
Check out the previous pix of the patient I have posted, don't think many people saw them. *


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Furley's Mom....we're thinking of you and hoping all goes well. 

Amy, glad Heath is continuing to do well. I saw the pictures of the handsome boy.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad Heath is doing well. Cute pics of the little guy.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy, I'm glad Heath is recovering well. He looks adorable in the pics you posted.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Furley's Mom: how is he doing?


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG Amy I did miss the "patient" pics of Heath. AWWWW he looks soo cute and soooo brave!!! LOVE the caption of "get me out of jail" YOU just know that was what he was thinking ound:


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Heath has great color, his coat is long, and I can't recall, how old is he? 
Hopefully you will have no issues with the surgery., so far so good...:whoo:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sam, Heath was six months old on Feb 22.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Amy, do you suggest just a few weeks shy of 6 months?

Off subject, but Evye finishes her training April 9th and I am scheduling her spay the very next week (6 months-1 week).


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Honestly, Sharlene, I have no idea what is best. A breeder would know better. My breeder wanted me to do it by 5 1/2 mos. but I'm not sure why.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Both breeder and vet said 5 to 6 months, but it seems there is a fine line between.


----------



## Furley's Mom (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Amy and everyone else!

Sorry I have been MIA! I have been so bad with looking on the threads ... I assumed when a new post came on a thread I would get an email (b/c that happened on one thread!). 

I am so happy to hear that Heath is recovering nicely! Did they give him meds Amy? How has he been sleeping at night?? Does he sleep in a crate or the xpen? I am not sure what to do tonight - right now Furley is on the nice cool leather chair .... but I am not sure how long that will last!

Thank you for the well wishes for Furley. Yes, today was the big day. I must say that when I saw Furley this afternoon my first thought was OMG what did I do to him. He looks so sad and he keeps whimpering. Whenever you go near him he lays down and lets out a whimper and then lifts his leg, as if he is showing me his wounds ..

I also bought the bite not collar after Amy's recommendation - we haven't used it but I think tomorrow we will give it a try. I may also get a onesie but my only question is how do they pee with it on?? 

I promise to be better with replying! Everyone on this forum has been so nice and helpful! And I promise to upload pics over the weekend of my pups! I just tried to upload some but it didn't work - I will try again tomorrow.

 Christina


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy,

I love the pictures of Heath, he sure is gorgeous. Love his coloring and his coat is so thick and long. I wouldn't worry about his weight though. Bugsy was fixed between 6.5 and 7 months (can't quite remember now) and he was 10 or 10.2 lbs and now at the age of 2 years 8 months he is between 12 and 12.5 lbs depending on the day.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gosh, he is a gorgeous boy, Amy! I'm glad he's over the hurdle and on the upswing  Yeah, I have been laying a bit low lately! I have SOO many threads to catch up on around here, lol...my life should slow down soon..I finally have my office staffed to a functioning level, we've been shorthanded and I picked up ALL the slack.

Miss you guys!
Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Christina~~thanks so much for the great update re Furley!! Sorry I am late as well, just catching up on the Forum.

I know they look pretty pathetic when you pick them up after the surgery. Hopefully Furley has bounced back. I"m so sorry that he was whimpering. Heath only cried when I accidentally touched the area. They did give him oral syringe doses of anti-inflammatories that I gave him for 4 days. 

Hi Kara, so nice to hear from you. I just saw the pix of Gucci on the Gallery and she looks amazing, just gorgeous. Are you showing her?

Oh Julia, thanks, I'm hoping Heath doesn't get so large, and you have given me more hope. 

Heath has healed well & it's almost a week. He's still wearing the Bite Not collar, or otherwise he works on the stitches. The collar is a dream, he can do anything except bother that wound. Like you, Christina, I don't get the onesie~~how on earth do they pee? He sleeps in a crate and has slept fine.

Interestingly, though he seems in no discomfort, he as been barking A LOT. Very annoying. I hope it stops. He is also revved up~~maybe from less exercise than usual.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahh, thanks, Amy! I finally got some new pics and it was a nice enough day to play outside for awhile without freezing.  Funny how when you disappear from this place for awhile not many people comment on your pics and stuff,lol, Thank you though..I'll tell Gucci and inflate her ego even worse than it already is! 

Is the bite not collar better than the cone or onesie?

I think they do get a wee bit rambunctious after being cooped up for awhile.

Hugs,
Kara


----------

